# Chestnut and sausage stuffing



## Leaf Storm (Nov 12, 2004)

This is a really great stuffing... and since it is the season for the turkey! 

Here it is.

_Ingredients_

8 oz of pork sausage meat
8 oz of unsweetened chestnut puree
3 oz of walnuts chopped
4 oz ready to eat dried apricots, chopped
2 tbsp chopped fresh parsley
2 tbsp chopped fresh chives
2 tbs chopped sage
4 - 5 tbsp of heavy cream
salt and pepper to taste


_Method_

Combine the sausage meat and chestnut puree in a bowl, then stir in the walnuts, apricots, parley, chives and sage. Stir in enough double cream to make a firm but not dry mixture and season with salt and black pepper.

If you are planning to stuff a turkey or a goose then fill only the neck cavity. It's safer and more reliable to cook the stuffing separately either roll into small balls and placed on the baking sheet or spooned into an oven Proof dish.

Cook the separate stuffing in an oven for 30 to 40 mins at 375 F. It should be allowed a longer time if you are roasting a Bird at a lower temperature in the same oven.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 12, 2004)

should use this stuffing for thanksgiving.. but I don't make turkey.. grandma does it.. 

sounds deeelish!


----------



## chez suz (Nov 17, 2004)

I think I have finally decided on a stuffing...it will have sausage, chestnuts that I will chop in half, apples....lots of onion and celery...considering throwing in dried cherries.  The liquid is tawny port and chicken stock...I have started to collect stale bread!!


----------

